# Apple Aperture 4



## SPL (Oct 16, 2012)

anyone have any ideas, read rumors, or have any thoughts as to the next Aperture upgrade / ver. 4 ??


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

I have heard rumors that it is near completion. Source close to Apple has said that he expects release through the App store within a few months. No one has any idea what new or changed features it will have though... except that it is clear that the Retina Display will play a key role in Aperture's development. Even Lightroom has yet to catch up with the Retina... and I'm desperately waiting for BOTH!


----------



## SPL (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I am patiently, patiently waiting!


----------

